

Inspiration for web development with Twitter Bootstrap - citizenblr
http://weavora.com/blog/2012/11/03/inspiration-for-web-development-with-twitter-bootstrap/

======
fratis
I respect what the Bootstrap developers have built. It is robust, it looks
good, it is opinionated, and it seems to _just work_. And it's EVERYWHERE.

And that's my problem with it: I feel as though every new web application I
visit is built with Bootstrap, barely customized (if at all), and lacking any
soul or personality – not because Bootstrap doesn't have personality (it
does), but because its impact has been diluted by the number of sites that use
it.

Take this 'inspirational gallery' for example. With few exceptions, every
screenshot looks almost exactly the same: light gray background, white
containers, Helvetica, black toolbar on top, Bootstrappy buttons. I wouldn't
be surprised to find out that most of these screenshots came from a single
application.

My point is this: tools like Bootstrap are great for rapid prototyping, but if
you're not doing heavy customization, you're forsaking the opportunity to
create an identity and personality for your product or page. So be wise:
customize!

~~~
citizenblr
Agree, custom and unique design matters nowadays and of course twitter
bootstrap will not always be enough. Some people just did not have enough
imagination, the other - money for unique design, the third - time.

We often offer using TwB either in the early stages of the project in order to
save precious time, or for domestic products if they will be used only within
the company.

------
givan
only images with no links to the original website, pretty useless

~~~
citizenblr
In truth, if you'll walk through mentioned links at the end of the article -
you'll find 80% of all screenshots. All good things come to he who waits

